# Rhino 660?



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

I might be posting in the wrong place but I'm wanting to get a 06 660 rhino what's the things I need to look for are they any good or bad


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Other than being bad slow I've never heard many bad things about them.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I might be trading my brute for one just want some feedback first because Idk nothing about them


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

I have an 05 and love it. No major complains prob a little under powered but as long as you outfit with tires etc to match the limited power you'll be alright


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Well the guy sold it out in under me after I got the loan and everything


----------

